# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  ?°· ( سلامــي علــى من يخجل الورد بملفاه سلام عدد ســيل مــاطر مــن سحــابي.. ) ·°?o

## دمعه حزن

?°· ( سلامــي علــى من يخجل الورد بملفاه
سلام عدد ســيل مــاطر مــن سحــابي.. ) ·°?o 

مسجات اكثر من رااااااااااائعه... قراتها وحبيت ان انقلها لكم... 

وانتظر تعليقاتكم..



البعد ما يبعد عزيزين الاصحاب
سيف بيمينــك لابغـيـتـه تـسـله..
وان مالقيت الود بعيون الاحباب
تفــداك عيــن شـالت الـود كله..
أجيك مقبل لادبرت كل الاصحاب
وماأزعل عليك لوبدت منك زله..

ياغــايب عنــي وانــا مـــولع فيك
أبيــك تــدري غيبتــك كــم ضررهـا..
خلك معي واخذ من الروح وأعطيك 
يــلي تسـاوي مـن عيــوني نظـرها..
يـفــز قـلـبـي كـلـما حــل طـاريـــــك
والـعـيـن تغـرق دمعها مع سهرها..
لوهو بكـيـفي لقطع الـوقت وأجـيـك
يـهـنـا العـمـر والعـيـن تشبع نظرها

سلامــي علــى من يخجل الورد بملفاه
سلام عدد ســيل مــاطر مــن سحــابي..
سلامــي علــى من يزيــح الــهم ذكـراه
ســلام عــدد قــول مخــاوي ياعذاابـــي..
سلامي على من لاجار علينا الوقت نلقاه
ســلام عــدد قــول كــاظـــم ســـلامي..

يسألوني من له تبوح وتشتكي؟!
مـن اللـي على صدره ترتمــي؟!
قـلـــت حـــبــيـبـي وروحــــي
قالوا أحبابك بها الدنيا كثير؟!
قلت: بها واحد ماله مثيل..
هو فرحـتي وأحزاني..
هو ضحـكتي واّلامي..
هو توأمــي بالـــروح..
ومالــي أحــد ثانــي..

يـاعااذليــن القلب يكفـي مـلاما
قـلبي تعذب حيل لااا تحــرقونه..
غاب الفرح عني وزاااد الــهيــاما
وصار الشقا مرسوم دوني ودونه..
كني سجين عاش وسط الظلاما
من طــعنة الأيــام تذرف عيونه..
محبوب عيـني لويجيك الســلاما
رد الســلام وخــافقي لاتـخوونه..

ألا يـابـعـد مــن زاد بالقـلب قــدره ~
وأصبح غلاه أغلى من الروح للروح~
يلـتاااع قلبــي لابــدت فيــك عبــره~
ويضيق بي واسع المون لاصرت مجروح~
ياليتني حاكم على الكون بأســره~
واّمر هموم القلب مايــمك تــروح~


مــن راح بكيفـه وكيفـه يوديــه
خله على كيفك وكـيفه بيجـيبه
اللي يصـد ويحــسب اني بناديه
أقـطـع لسـانـي لـو يحـكـي بــه
اللي يصد وشاف جرحي يسليه 
عنـدي حـضـوره شبيـه لمـغيـبه
كانه مريض ويحسب اني بداويه
المـوت أرحـم له فـلاني طبيــبه

ياقابض الخط ومروح
يحفظك الله ويصونك..
بطلبك بس لاتسرع
لاتروع قلب مضنونك..

لاتستــوي للـروح سفــاح
مالك في قتل الارواح مربوح..
لي روح مالي سبعة أرواح
كــل يوم تاخــذ روح وتــروح..



يامـا جـرحني الحب جرح تجـدد
وياما بقلبي شلت ناس نسوني..
عاملــتهم بــالــود مـحــد تــودد
عاملــتهم بالصــدق ماصدقوني..
قربـت منهم بـس كلــن تصــدد
نصــيتهم بالشده بس أخذلوني..
كانوا حلم لي في حياتي وتبدد
يوم غمضت عيني مشو واتركوني..

أدري لــو غــبت عنــك ماكـن غاب عنــك شيء..
ترى النخل لو طاحت تمره ماصاب النخل شيء؟!!

ياحزين القلب هونها وتــهون
خــل باكـر يــفرجه رب كريم..
عيـش أيامك بلا هم وشجون
ومامضى ياصاحبي عمر قديم..
امسح الدمعات من أغلى عيون
وأجعل البسمه شعارك يافهيم..
ضحكتك دنيا جميله ياحلاها
يــــوم تنبــع من الصــميم..


قلت لعينك تهون ألف من العيون
لكن خاب ظني ياعسى ربي يعوون...
بــس عقــبك مـاني بعاد لنجوووم
ولا عــقبــك بــصــير مــجــنوون...
فــيه أزين ان كــنت انت مزيووون
وفيه أحن ان كان قلبك حنووون...
ومثل ماأنا هنت..انت بعد تهون
وأحسن منك في الخلق مليون...

مع خالص حبي للجميع..
دمعه حزن

----------


## سهم الناصرة

اخت دمعة اهنيك على الاحساس الشاعري حقيقة كلام عدب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مسجات ولااااااااا احلى

    تسلمي حبيبتي على هالذوق

     ويعطيك ألف عافيه

      شمعه

----------


## دمعه حزن

سهم الناصرة 

تعليقك الرائع شرفني كثيراً ..

و بعث في نفسي السعادة و السرور ..

كم أفرحتني بهذه الإطلاله العذبة ..

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية ..

ما ننحرم منك ..

تحياتي
دمعه حزن






شمعة تحترق,,

انرت موضوعي بتواجدك اللطيف,,

ويسرني ان تنال مشاركاتي على اعجاب ذوقك الجميل,,

تسلم لي يمناك على التعليق الرائع,,

الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية,,

ما ننحرم من حضورك العطر,,

دمتي بحفظ الباري,,

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------

